# Rated in top 5%



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

I have only worked with the U for four days? Is this a unique situation, or does it happen a lot? I did complete 44 trips with a 4.96 rating.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

Wow bro..thought this was a place of discussion, sorry if my question in some way offended ya. Maybe next time keep the snide remark to yourself??


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Not to worry, you'll be cryin the blues later on.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Calm down, homie. Just bustin' your ballz.

Yes it is a unique situation. You are supposed to maintain the perfect 5 star rating on Uber. 4.96 rating is considered a failure by Uber standards. Please be sure to offer lots of free water bottles, Gatorade, champagne, snacks, candies, gum, mints, fresh fruit, mixed vegetables, phone chargers, aux cables, and also pay a masseuse to ride along and give everyone free massages after they have been rubbed down with the warm towel freom your towel warmer kept in the front passenger seat.

This will ensure the perfect 5-star experience for your clients and maybe then you can get a 5 star rating and occasionally a small cash tip. But usually it will result in a 4-star rating and no tip. So try your hardest! 

Uber ON!


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

What the hell is wrong bro??? I hate pessimism


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

B-kool... that sounds like a hip-hop name. You dont like being pessimistic?


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

I am not down for trolls, so I will wish u a good night. Maybe tho.. If u focus on us biz... U wouldn't need fret ratings


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

"Fresha than a pillow with a mint on it, my rap-book scares rappers like the shits' haunted..."


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

My first week with Uber was a perfect 5.0 star as well. After that, my average rating is about a 4.8. Honestly, I wouldn't sweat the ratings... there's no real benefit to being over the minimally accepted rating. All it is is an ego boost and an intangible reward. The company has you comparing yourself to the other drivers on the road because they want you to work for the stars, not for the cash. Unfortunately, this isn't a video game, this is real life. Until there is a reason to be a 4.9 star driver, there is no reason to be one.


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

Well... With the (I think) universally held desire to give oneself wiggle room so as not to be deactivated.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

B-kool said:


> Well... With the (I think) universally held desire to give oneself wiggle room so as not to be deactivated.


Yes, but look at it over 500 rides...Even if a driver is at a 4.7 but has a large number of rides, he can take several 1 star hits before even beginning to worry. Uber does not even look at a driver's ratings until 50-100 rides in. They only look at it early if a rider has made a serious complaint.

Either way, with advice or not, you'll soon find out that ratings do not matter all that much. What you will get annoyed at is the 10 minute+ pings that ask you to go to a fastfood stop and back all for a minimum fare.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Kicker is how many non - raters you have. Assuming there are 6 and their average rating is five 4 stars & one 3 stars, the final score will drop to 4.86. About 70% of my riders rate within a week. If you're getting 100% of your riders leave ratings, good for you. Enjoy the honeymoon phase!


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

Know what though, I don't get mad.. People need rides, I pick up wherever. Although, never had an experience to change a mood downward, so until it does, everyone gets a ride. And I am in Silicon Valley and I tend to believe people here are just a Lil more chill.


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Kicker is how many non - raters you have. Assuming there are 6 and their average rating is five 4 stars & one 3 stars, the final score will drop to 4.86. About 70% of my riders rate within a week. If you're getting 100% of your riders leave ratings, good for you. Enjoy the honeymoon phase!


No, there are non respondents, but I'd rather them leave it blank it not putting a 5


----------

